# Antec P182 Side Panel Mod?



## fryup (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys, first post here so please be patient 

Am planning on getting the P182 case and carrying out a few mods to it to improve airflow such as mdashoot did here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1420.html

Was interested in the possibility of creating a mesh panel section on the side panel (with some form of dust filter) to allow the placment of an extra fan to either cool the graphics or exhaust warm air? 
Do you guys think this would be a worth while move or possibly harm the cases cooling potential. I understand the side panel to have a fairly heafty construction? Any help/guidance greatly appricated. Cheers.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2008)

I was personally thinking about drilling my side panel out and dropping a 120mm fan as an exhaust fan on the side of my video card, would probably help quite a bit but a little different from what you were thinking.


----------



## fryup (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, that would make alot more sense i think. like they seem to have done on the antec p190. plus it would be a lot easier


----------



## Spacegoast (May 18, 2008)

i would use a dremel or jigsaw to cut out a square to place a fan on the side panel. be careful though, the side panel is somewhat flexible and you could mess it up pretty easy. take your time and be patient cutting it


----------

